# PXEBOOT - speedup ?



## balanga (Feb 8, 2020)

(Apologies if this is the wrong forum, but it is networking related....)

I have PXEBOOT working OK now, but booting takes a long... in particular as part of the boot sequence it takes over 90 secs to get from the text to data checkpoints when loading the kernel.

Is there any way to speed this up?


----------



## m1che1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi balanga,

I have the same issue with my PXE/diskless setup. With some systems especially Ryzen or Epyc the kernel loading takes approximately 90sec too, but with other systems like Xeon or i7/9 the loading amounts a time up to 5 minutes.

Do you already have a solution or the problem solved?

Is there any way to tune up the btx loader too ?


----------

